# Is there a way to lock the tab menu bar on FireFox?



## Sneakers (Oct 26, 2010)

I usually have a couple few tabs open, of various sites, like FA and DA...but what erks me, is that I accidentally move  the mouse down abit when I click and the mouse button is held a tad too long. The result is, it pulls out that tab, and opens it into a new window. I don't want multiple windows, just the one, with tabs of the various pages I have set. I tried to find a way to lock them tab menu, but can't seem to find it. Is there a way to lock it so I don't move tabs by accident? 

Thanks!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 26, 2010)

You can freely click and drag tabs between any Firefox windows, so at least you can undo it by dragging the tab back to the window it came from.

I'm not sure if it's possible to disable click/drag operations on the tabs bar, couldn't find any options in about:config pertaining to the matter.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 27, 2010)

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/12276/

This addon makes you able to prevent Firefox from opening new windows when you accidentally move a tab.  You can still move tabs and it will show the tab being dragged, but it doesn't open a new window.  I tested it and it works fine.  Just get to your addons, go to its options, and check the "disable detach tab" box.  You won't have to worry about that anymore.  :3


----------



## Sneakers (Oct 27, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> You can freely click and drag tabs between any Firefox windows, so at least you can undo it by dragging the tab back to the window it came from.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's possible to disable click/drag operations on the tabs bar, couldn't find any options in about:config pertaining to the matter.



I didn't know you could drag it back into the old wondow...I was sure I tried that.



Ratte said:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/12276/
> 
> This addon makes you able to prevent Firefox from opening new windows when you accidentally move a tab.  You can still move tabs and it will show the tab being dragged, but it doesn't open a new window.  I tested it and it works fine.  Just get to your addons, go to its options, and check the "disable detach tab" box.  You won't have to worry about that anymore.  :3


 
Thanks a million!...sounds like a god-send...how many times I accidently pulled out a tab by mistake.


----------

